# ممكن تساعدوني في اختيار التخصص الدقيق



## Engineer 999 (2 يناير 2007)

انا طالب ماجستير في الولايات المتحده الامريكيه ... لكن في البدايه والان احتاج انزل مواد بس مطلوب مني تحديد التخصص الدقيق من التخصصات التاليه :

1 Engineering Management 
2 Manufacturing Systems
3 Operation Research 
4 Quality & Reliability 
5 Facilities Energy & Environmental Management 
6 Enterprise Modeling / Supply Chain Systems
علما بانني من المملكه العربيه السعوديه ولا اعلم اي من هذه التخصصات لها مستقبل ارجو المساعده عاجلا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## Engineer 999 (2 يناير 2007)

عفوا نسيت ان اشير بان احد الزملاء من الصين قال لي بان التخصص رقم 6 الا وهو Enterprise Modeling / Supply Chain Sysems لكن من الممكن ان التخصص هذا له مستقبل في الصين لكن لا اعلم هل له مستقبل في المملكه العربيه السعوديه وما هو التخصص الاهم والذي له مستقبل في المملكه العربيه السعوديه


----------

